# Scottish Time Trials - what do I need and how to enter ?



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Jan 2016)

I'm toying with the idea of riding some TT's this year but after various perusals of the Scottish Cycling website I'm a bit lost, not least because SC seems to class time trials the same as road races and every link seems to put you onto the BC road racing calendar.
Anyway, my questions...
Do I need to be a BC member and if so what metal ?
Do I need a licence and if so provisional or full ?
How do I enter ? Is there a postal form or do I have to pay the £1 extra to enter online ?
How does the SVTTA fit in ?
Are there any other TT's other than those promoted under SC rules ? 

(Life was an awful lot simpler - and cheaper ! - riding RTTC events in England 30 years ago...)


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2016)

Have you thought of joining a club? that way you can ride them and maybe help on one to put a little back.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Jan 2016)

Yes I'm in a club. Don't want to ask on the club forum as I'm just toying with the idea at the mo.
And yes I've more than paid my dues over the years re putting a little back.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2016)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes I'm in a club. Don't want to ask on the club forum as I'm just toying with the idea at the mo.
> And yes I've more than paid my dues over the years re putting a little back.



Good to hear, as you know many do not.


----------



## HLaB (14 Feb 2016)

@Flick of the Elbow You need BC silver or its costly and you have to buy a day licence. The ones I did you paid the organiser on the night (FCA) but I think the more popular ones like Corrieris you have to enter on line and apply for a place. That was 4years ago so entry/payment might have changed.


----------



## oldroadman (20 Feb 2016)

SCU runs TT in Scotland. CTT are looking for a foothold but wisely SCU are in charge in the main. All their events are listed on the BC website, alongside road races, sportives registered with BC. Just search on a date and location/key words. Shame BC don't run TT in England and Wales, maybe there would be less obsession with "fast" (often dangerous with traffic) courses, and more focus on winning/bettering your own performance.


----------



## iandg (20 Feb 2016)

Does your cycle club run 'club confined time trials'? Having SC race membership is not essential for these but is recommended, however the organising club may have a club rule that insists on you having liability insurance through SC.

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/z...lub_confined_events_-_guidance_v4.0_FINAL.pdf


----------

